# Music by J.S. Bach for newcomers



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

A friend of mine says she doesn't like Bach. She doesn't find his music expressive or "daring" like music from the Romantic era. She's open to giving his music another chance, I told her I'd think of some suggested listening for her. I've got some pieces in mind. Any thoughts on what you'd recommend? Thanks!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Keyboard Partita Number One.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, BWV 903. Because this piece is so intense, I wouldn't normally recommend it to a newcomer (usually I'd stick with something safer like Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring). But in this case, it sounds like she enjoys flamboyant music, so I think this might appeal to her. It's every bit as daring as Romantic music, and also much more chromatic (duh ). Lots of dissonance, drama, and sudden contrasts.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Italian concerto
Pick almost anything from WTC
Goldbergs
"Little" G minor fugue
Concerto for 2 violins
English suite #2
Brandenburg concerto #3
Cello suites

I could go on and on and might actually have a different list in a couple of hours


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

try BWV.582 and BWV.849, if she still dislikes Bach, do not waste time with this person again


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This will do the trick. My head exploded when I first heard this. It's still held together with duct tape, after all these years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The piano concertos and B.B concertos.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bach in more romantic mood:






Or how about this:






Or the above in a (possibly more authentic?) version for boy soprano:






I sympathize with the OP's friend; it took me a long time to get Bach's expression, which is far, far more subtle than that of 19th century composers. But for the most part, also far more profound and moving. Once you get it, you begin to see why he has been revered as musical deity for centuries.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A controversial suggestion: try the Stokowski orchestrations as a starting point.

After that, cello suites, organ works, overtures, concertos.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

..........


arnerich said:


> A friend of mine says she doesn't like Bach. She doesn't find his music expressive or "daring" like music from the Romantic era. She's open to giving his music another chance, I told her I'd think of some suggested listening for her. I've got some pieces in mind. Any thoughts on what you'd recommend? Thanks!


Chaconne


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Chaconne is a good idea! For a newcomer, on guitar. Julian Bream, Pepe Romero...


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Bach's music is expressive, but in a way different from romantic era. Maybe the thing your friend needs is not a list of Bach's masterpieces, but some knowledge on how to appreciate baroque music in general.


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

I Didn't Like Bach Before Listening To Brandenburg Concertos . So Tell Her To Try Brandenburg Concertos (Specially No.5)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The opening chorus of the _St John Passion_.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Air on a G String or Cello Suite No 1 are good starters.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Seconding the _"Little" Fugue in G minor, BWV 578_. It's what got me into Bach with its memorable and follow-able subject.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> The opening chorus of the _St John Passion_.


Or the closing chorus of St Matthew Passion


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The opening chorus of the "Christmas Oratorio".


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

arnerich said:


> A friend of mine says she doesn't like Bach. She doesn't find his music expressive or "daring" like music from the Romantic era. She's open to giving his music another chance, I told her I'd think of some suggested listening for her. I've got some pieces in mind. Any thoughts on what you'd recommend? Thanks!


the thing is to help her see the joyful nature of the man's music. After all, J.S. Bach did have 20 children.

it is joyful music


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Badinerie from orchestral suite 2.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

All the suites in my humble opinion.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Does your friend like vocal music? If yes, then try BWV82 "Ich habe genug" on her. It has been described as the most Romantic-like Bach cantata as far as the emotions go, and it is simply very moving music.



TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Or the closing chorus of St Matthew Passion


Yes, that also. Or a selection of arias from that work, such as "Erbarme dich".


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Pugg said:


> All the suites in my humble opinion.


For sure but the Badinerie has that immediate appeal that stands out.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Also concerto for oboe and violin (BWV 1060). The slow movement in particular is heart-achingly beautiful.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I also like Romantic music more than Baroque. Here are my recommendations that sound splendid and are on grand piano:

Italian Concerto (Schiff version)
French Suites No. 5 and 6 (from Murray Perahia's 2016 album)

Find out about tolerance for harpsichord, as Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 is popular but features harpsichord heavily.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

(1. Pick a Cantata. 2. Realise it is beautiful. 3. Pick another Cantata 4. Realise it is beautiful) Repeat these steps ad infinitum. I am yet to find a bad Cantata nor do I tire of them, at all.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Lots of good suggestions. The Brandenburg Concertos, Goldberg Variations, Cello Suites, Italian Concerto, The Well-Tempered Clavier, Orchestral Suites, Violin Double Concerto, Keyboard Concertos, French Suites, such a wealth of great music and that's not even getting into the vocal works...

If the person in question is a fan of romantic music, perhaps a slightly more romantic styled recording might help. Sviatoslav Richter's recordings of the Well-Tempered Clavier comes to mind instead of something that sounds more straight baroque like Glenn Gould.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

beetzart said:


> (1. Pick a Cantata. 2. Realise it is beautiful. 3. Pick another Cantata 4. Realise it is beautiful) Repeat these steps ad infinitum. I am yet to find a bad Cantata nor do I tire of them, at all.


I think there are a couple of mediocre ones (and who can blame him), but I can't remember the BWV numbers.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> The opening chorus of the _St John Passion_.


This is what I used to win over a college friend who liked Romantic music but not Bach, and it worked instantly.

Also: organ music. I like Lionel Rogg's recordings of the preludes and fugues.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

The Keyboard Partita #2 in C minor, BWV. 826 was one of the first pieces of Bach I fell in love with, maybe that could be a starting point? The opening Sinfonia certainly has a lot of drama and excitement to it...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Violin concertos, Brandenburg Concertos, Italian Concerto (harpsichord version is best), orchestral suites.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Try the Coffee Cantata. In addition to the music, she may be inspired by the story. It's about a feud between a father and his very independent-minded daughter (the daughter wins).


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you for all your suggestions!

Out of everything I've discovered this segment from the St. Matthew Passion has to one of the most dramatic and dare I say operatic moments Bach ever composed.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

The motets Komm Jesu and Singet dem Herrn struck me as very emotional from the start. 

I think the opening of the 5th Cello Suite is as dark and nakedly expressive as anything else ever written.

The unfinished final fugue in the Art of Fugue, specifically Gould's rendition. And Ivry Gitlis's version of the Chaconne. 

Honestly, I think the more important thing is to find the right performances. You're stepping through a minefield of unnecessarily slow/just-plain-wrong tempo recordings when you search the baroque era.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Even something short like this shows off the wonders of Bach's improvisational skills.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

For something a little different




Chris Thile playing Partita no 1 on a mandolin


----------



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

You should just nod and pretend to agree with her, she isn't worthy


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

"Bach is not expressive"


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

arnerich said:


> A friend of mine says she doesn't like Bach. She doesn't find his music expressive or "daring" like music from the Romantic era. She's open to giving his music another chance, I told her I'd think of some suggested listening for her. I've got some pieces in mind. Any thoughts on what you'd recommend? Thanks!


This is a good topic that has generated some excellent suggestions. Now I'm wondering: do you have any updates to share with us, Arnerich? I'm eager to hear which pieces you chose to play for her, and how she reacted. Have you successfully "converted" her to the glories of J.S. Bach?  If so, which pieces did the trick?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Crassus said:


> You should just nod and pretend to agree with her, she isn't worthy


One can think all things but sometimes it's better to be silent.


----------



## kyf (Feb 1, 2017)

arnerich said:


> She doesn't find his music expressive or "daring" like music from the Romantic era.


Often, it's not the music; for some people it's the "romantic" personalities, controversies, etc. You know: Chopin dying from consumption with George Sand (it's a she btw) at his side. Or Wagner getting into all kinds of trouble when not writing music. There is even "romantic" literature to go with the music.

J.S. Bach the person is not romantic; but a performer like Glenn Gould might be. The lonely recluse etc; there's even a film to watch.


----------



## JB Lully (Feb 8, 2017)

Recommend unfriending.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

JB Lully said:


> Recommend unfriending.


Haha, best recommendation so far.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

arnerich said:


> A friend of mine says she doesn't like Bach. She doesn't find his music expressive or "daring" like music from the Romantic era. She's open to giving his music another chance, I told her I'd think of some suggested listening for her. I've got some pieces in mind. Any thoughts on what you'd recommend? Thanks!


"Jesu, joy of man's desiring". Simple, beautiful, deep and elegant.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

jailhouse said:


> "Bach is not expressive"


This was going to be my recommendation. The Passacaglia is by far one of my favorite Bach works, and easy to introduce someone to as opposed to his large scale masterpieces, such as the Mass in B Minor or the St. Matthew Passion.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
Anybody who doesn't dig the Passacaglia might as well stick to pop music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An excellent choice IMO. Here's a free download played on the early 18th-century Trost organ in Germany. This site BTW has Bach's complete organ works, gratis, beautifully played and recorded.

http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/detail.php?ID=BWV0582


----------



## FBerwald (Feb 28, 2017)

This is a good introduction to Bach.


----------

